# forum siggy question



## RcJest3r (Mar 24, 2014)

Ok so I've looked around and I'm just not seeing the option or setting to create a forum signature...so could someone point me in the correct direction.


----------



## RcJest3r (Mar 24, 2014)

Really 55 views and not one person is able to tell me how.....


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

click on your Private Messages link on the upper right of your screen, when that loads, look to the left of the screen almost mid way down, a link will say Edit Signature, done...


----------



## RcJest3r (Mar 24, 2014)

thank you


----------



## Toyotageek (Aug 2, 2009)

I think you need a paid membership to have a signature.

You can tell who has a paid membership - their names are highlighted in yellow.


----------



## RcJest3r (Mar 24, 2014)

yea i think so too because i dont see an option for editing forum siggy


----------

